# mount /sdcard in adb just shows mount usage



## batscrptmod200 (May 17, 2012)

I am running adb i type
adb shell
ls
su
mount /sdcard
mount usage
mount mnt/sdcard
mount usage

see everytime i use the mount command at all it just shows the mount syntax
Can someone help me the sdcard mounts fine from the froyo i just need to be able to mount from adb
it will display everything else perfect it has froyo
Any busybox commands to do this


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

You would probably need to find the device.
The mount command usually needs the device and partition.
Something like mount /dev/sdb1.
Depends on which drive it would be detected as.


----------



## batscrptmod200 (May 17, 2012)

When i used ls it displayed the device directories
It is lg optimus us670 or optimus v if you want with the stock rom rooted froyo busybox installed can you help me with the exact command or if that dont work i need to push a file from my hdd to the cache partition is that possible with adb


----------



## batscrptmod200 (May 17, 2012)

Adb also told me he serial when i typed adb devices would that be helpful and what do you mean do i need to go by /mnt/sdcard or are there files in dev that is used to mount certain partitions and drives 
I am still learning


----------

